# Moles



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

My 11 week old Chi Amberleah Lou Lou has moles on her face and chin with hairs growing, I also notice pictures of others Chi with the same moles. Is this a common thing in Chi's.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Seems to be. Billy, Pepper and Tico have the same thing.


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

Tequila also have moles  And she is 5 months old


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Well must be in their DNA. I wonder if any one ever had any problems with their chi moles.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Daisy has them. She has one on each cheek and one under her chin too. 
I was curious about them as well.


----------

